# Aussie peeps...



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi guys. I'm just wondering how many of us on here are Aussie's and where abouts in Aus you live? I don't know anyone near me at all that has IBS! I know there are a couple of us here. Just not sure who and how many


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

There is the old snake oil,Overkill,and few others.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks Spas, OOOH! CUTE! I want that cat!!!


----------

